# Switching from Postmates to Uber Eats



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't want to give up Postmates without being able to deliver for Uber Eats. Waiting for a response back from Uber. Any thoughts? Sorry for the repeat question, send it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

So then, what's your Plan B?


----------



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

waiting game right now for their email response. Plan B would be a no, I'd try again in a few months then.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Leave it to uber to screw any driver they can.

I never wanted to drive for uber eats anyways so that's no big loss. Losing postmates is whatever, I only got 3k from them last year.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ghost007 said:


> View attachment 595909
> 
> I don't want to give up Postmates without being able to deliver for Uber Eats. Waiting for a response back from Uber. Any thoughts? Sorry for the repeat question, send it.


You made a mistake contacting Uber. When they bring over all the PM drivers a lot of deactivated past Uber drivers will likely slip thru unnoticed unless it’s insurance or criminal related.

Don’t even think about contacting them again. All you’re doing is highlighting your previous deactivation. When you walk into a bank for a loan would you start the conversation by pointing out you’ve been denied loans previously?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Post mates accounts are not being transferred to the uber platform.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Leave it to uber to screw any driver they can.
> 
> I never wanted to drive for uber eats anyways so that's no big loss. Losing postmates is whatever, I only got 3k from them last year.


people who want to work and do it in a professional manner will make money with UE.. the negative posts coming from losers who always blame their incompetence on someone or something else


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

guano said:


> people who want to work and do it in a professional manner will make money with UE.. the negative posts coming from losers who always blame their incompetence on someone or something else


You're right. Drivers are negative and uber is never incompetent at all

Ask thousands of highly rated drivers deactivated without any reason given

You're right it's all our fault. We should make our own uber and stop complaining. Oh wait that's lyft


----------



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Good News!!!!! Of course it's a mess, can't access the phone app. yet but am able to sign in with a desk top and upload documents, insurance already cleared. Currently am onboarding, pending review my DL, profile photo and idk what 's CA Healthcare Enrollment Form, hoping that's not a thing. Only took 3 1/2 years, a major merger and some luck being contracted with said merger. 

Not there yet but close.


----------



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Couldn't get it to go, not even close to going live. I could see the go button is as far as I went. Essentially deactivated twice, don't want to bring bad news so no screens of those emails.
I'm going to follow Seamus advice, thank you. I had to try, Guano is right too, there is much opportunity with UE, only not for deactivated x drivers.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Idk, but I haven't had an Eats request since Tuesday and have been told it's because of an outage.....😆


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Ghost007 said:


> Couldn't get it to go, not even close to going live. I could see the go button is as far as I went. Essentially deactivated twice, don't want to bring bad news so no screens of those emails.
> I'm going to follow Seamus advice, thank you. I had to try, Guano is right too, there is much opportunity with UE, only not for deactivated x drivers.


From the Uber response it sound like they think you asked to be deactivated which does not seem to be the case but good news for you. Not sure what the 2nd deactivation comment was about.


----------



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

I signed up for UE with a new email address. Didn't go is all. I'll miss postmates, the ability to put in work anywhere in the world is what postmates was. Postmates shown actual payouts before acceptance, they'd had made it bigtime.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Ghost007 said:


> I signed up for UE with a new email address. Didn't go is all. I'll miss postmates, the ability to put in work anywhere in the world is what postmates was. Postmates shown actual payouts before acceptance, they'd had made it bigtime.
> View attachment 598296


You had to figure just a different email was not going to hide your identity from them, sounds like you got busted and you should just move on to another gig. You can do DD anywhere too I believe. Just be prepared to do 40% more orders for the same money, but the good news is DD is always hitting.


----------



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm with dd same as with lyft and gh. I try, its been gameover for me with uber.


----------

